# New Rat, Nudging Behaviour?



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello, 
Im new to the forum, I was looking for people to help me with my new rat that I got (for free) from a pet store today, he is missing most of his tail, some of one of his ears and has sarcoptic mange! But through all that, he is an awesome little rat, considering he probably wasnt handled much, he is unbelievably tame  Heres a pic of him; 
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh292/bubble_brunna/P1050965.jpg

and this is what his tail looks like;
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh292/bubble_brunna/P1050899.jpg

and a pic where you can see his ears a little better:
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh292/bubble_brunna/P1050903.jpg

Anyway, now to my question, occaisonally when I pet him, particularly around the head, he nudges me, or pushes me away with his little feet.......he doesnt bite or squeak or freak out or anything like that, its almost playful, but I dont want to do it if its irritating him, what are your thoughts? Why would he be nudging and pushing me?

 thanks for any help


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

I would think that he wants you to go away, but is too polite to tell you in more damaging ways  

I have a boy that has just recently as he's started to really express himself (I've had him for a couple weeks now) bite all over my hand - very gently mind you, no pain - and then nudge me away exactly the way you described. He only did this in his hammock which he's just very recently explored and claimed as his own. 

My boy is also a very submissive rat, and it seems to me like he's testing his boundaries. 


Keep working with yours, he sounds like a sweetheart, even if he's trying to shove you away


----------

